# Albino Gator and Leucistic Gator



## Anthony P (Aug 11, 2015)

It was really cool to get inside these pens!


----------



## wellington (Aug 11, 2015)

They are both really pretty.


----------



## Anthony P (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah, I struggle with genetic mutations, because I am passionate about conservation, but boy do albinos look cool sometimes!


----------



## Merrick (Aug 11, 2015)

Anthony P said:


> Yeah, I struggle with genetic mutations, because I am passionate about conservation, but boy do albinos look cool sometimes!


What do you mean by struggle


----------

